# What do YOU want to see on GBAtemp?



## Opium (Dec 28, 2006)

We're now on the verge of another year and GBAtemp has had quite a few changes this year to make the whole experience a lot better for you guys. But we can't stop there. We want to make GBAtemp the best place it can possibly be. *The GBAtemp staff would like to hear just exactly what YOU want from GBAtemp in 2007.*

What can we improve? What features would you like? What are we doing well?

eg: I would like more news about homebrew games on the portal.

We can't make any promises on the suggestions you come up with, but we do genuinely want to hear what the community at large would like to see for a better GBAtemp. So fire away with those suggestions!


----------



## science (Dec 28, 2006)

To get rid of all the ROM requests... just put a big link to them on the front page


----------



## ploof (Dec 28, 2006)

A G-Online for NDS releases!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 28, 2006)

Free taco stands!!!>


o wait... ummm... more downloadables! like GBAtemp should be used not for games and trainers but kool hombrew and archived releases... or something...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 28, 2006)

like i cant find PDA DS, this could help! I could even organize it! volunteer slavework!!! accept it!!!


----------



## pewpz (Dec 28, 2006)

RSS feeds for the main news items and releases.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 28, 2006)

screenshots for the DS roms, i know at the moment theres no good way to get nice crisp screens, but atleast grab a screenshot from ign or something


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 28, 2006)

How about giving each member an allowance of 10 exclamation points and 5 emoticons per day?


----------



## Opium (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(pewpz @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> RSS feeds for the main news items and releases.



We already have that


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(destructobot @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> How about giving each member an allowance of 10 exclamation points and 5 emoticons per day?


traitor...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































 !!!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















ps: how do u get the RSS feeds? and about those taco stands...


----------



## Opium (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(destructobot @ Dec 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > How about giving each member an allowance of 10 exclamation points and 5 emoticons per day?
> ...



Look for the RSS symbol in your browser when you're viewing the portal. On firefox, it appears at the end of the address bar. Click it then click 'Subscribe to GBAtemp - Latest news and releases'


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 28, 2006)

whoa snap thnx digidydawg!!! u just a big PIMP!!!! :'D


----------



## pewpz (Dec 28, 2006)

We already have that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

Huh... don't know why I never looked.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 28, 2006)

i dint really know how... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but now me mor [email protected] thnx 2 Opium whos a big PIMP!!


----------



## freemaan (Dec 28, 2006)

A homebrew database (with downloads) would be cool...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 28, 2006)

ya I'm so much smarter then Senior Busho (pres)


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 28, 2006)

Save some of those smarts for the rest of us.


----------



## DirtyH (Dec 28, 2006)

improve the gba/nds release list

make it searchable and sortable
implement some filters
allow to show all release on one page
maybe option to export the list in some format (xml,cvs)


the rest is just fine of gbatemp


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 28, 2006)

A "Mark all forums read" button/link would be nice.


----------



## animalsex (Dec 28, 2006)

I think there should be a log in box at the main page, and not a separate page for logging it.  It is annoying clicking on 6 threads and then realizing you didn't log in, and having to login and refresh every page.


----------



## Opium (Dec 28, 2006)

We're now on the verge of another year and GBAtemp has had quite a few changes this year to make the whole experience a lot better for you guys. But we can't stop there. We want to make GBAtemp the best place it can possibly be. *The GBAtemp staff would like to hear just exactly what YOU want from GBAtemp in 2007.*

What can we improve? What features would you like? What are we doing well?

eg: I would like more news about homebrew games on the portal.

We can't make any promises on the suggestions you come up with, but we do genuinely want to hear what the community at large would like to see for a better GBAtemp. So fire away with those suggestions!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(destructobot @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> Save some of those smarts for the rest of us.



muahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!      [edit: sorry available>> how bout RSS feeds on the release pages!!!] or subscribable to member posts or *MAKE TACO STANDS!!!!!!!*


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 28, 2006)

Are you on a sugar high? You need to settle down before you break something.


----------



## Tomobobo (Dec 28, 2006)

A monthly (or bi-monthly) tournament with or without prizes.

And homebrew for GBA/NDS/Wii news would be key.


----------



## ploof (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh yeah, and a news letter.


----------



## JPH (Dec 28, 2006)

Have contest more often...like with the Tetris DS tournament, how about another Wi-fi contests...I wanna pwn n00bs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How about a Wii-related emoticon??

Here's to another year of this awesome site!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(PS: Taco stand, not gonna happen!)


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Dec 28, 2006)

Improve the NDS Release list!!!  And the homebrew archives sounds nice.  Umm....  Can't really think of anything else.. I'll post again if I do


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 28, 2006)

how about letting you give nds and gba games a rating and reviews for flash cards and yous did a good job last year


----------



## Tomobobo (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> how about letting you give nds and gba games a rating and reviews for flash cards and yous did a good job last year



Brilliant idea man.  I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 28, 2006)

i want to see more pokemon related nudity


----------



## squee (Dec 28, 2006)

A rating system for NDS games like the one for GBA games would be cool


----------



## tehcamel (Dec 28, 2006)

first and foremost i want to see a gbatemp calender with extremely hawt girls posing with the nds and flashcarts.  considering that no hawt girls would ever do such, this is where your photoshop magic comes into play.

organized wifi events (tournys and game nights) would be the shizzy for nizzy.  have someone organize the event and c reate post for whatever games are going to be played that way everyone can get friend codes days before the event takes place.  i saw a few post regarding wifi nights in the forum however how many have actually taken place i have no idea.


----------



## Opium (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you all for the suggestions so far!

We've already started discussing some of the ideas and there looks to be a few winners in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've got some great ideas cooking that we can't wait to share.


----------



## slightlyaskew (Dec 28, 2006)

homebrew is definately a winner for me.

as for the release list suggestions;

-how about a compatability 'field'? with a little icon for each flashcart suggesting yar or nay?
-let each registered user give a rating to each game out of 10, so you get a good idea how good it is
-screenshot for the game, or links to screens/reviews at ign, gamespot etc...
-links to reviews here on gbatemp
-each game could then have internal links for threads where it's being discussed or tips/cheats/trainers are posted on gbatemp too


----------



## MoNoXiD3 (Dec 28, 2006)

I donno if it's just me but, in the NDS releases and GBA releases section, it would be nice to have a function where you click the column name (views, replies) and it sorts from highest to lowest.  Other forums have this and it is a really nice function.  (I like to view popularity).


----------



## kikapo_O (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(ploof @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> A G-Online for NDS releases!



I don't know what it is but a NDS game release list would be very nice


----------



## jono_ (Dec 28, 2006)

maxconsole give u all the info on a new homebrew release, maybe hire someone to follow the homebrew scene.


----------



## plasmatron (Dec 28, 2006)

What about a monthly warez chart, to find out who are the hotest groups in the scene ? That could bring some other groups to the DS scene. Anyone remembers GAMER`S GUIDE from GP on the C64 ? Or the GBC release charts by CAPITAL ? Why is there no stuff like this nowhere anymore ?


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd just suggest changing the name from GBATemp to something that covers all the systems we chat about here.  I love the name but it doesn't represent well anymore.  (Just a suggestion)


----------



## Jax (Dec 28, 2006)

Direct download to Demos and Betas! (I think it's legal...)


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> I'd just suggest changing the name from GBATemp to something that covers all the systems we chat about here.Â I love the name but it doesn't represent well anymore.Â (Just a suggestion)


Nintempdo?


----------



## Opium (Dec 28, 2006)

We're now on the verge of another year and GBAtemp has had quite a few changes this year to make the whole experience a lot better for you guys. But we can't stop there. We want to make GBAtemp the best place it can possibly be. *The GBAtemp staff would like to hear just exactly what YOU want from GBAtemp in 2007.*

What can we improve? What features would you like? What are we doing well?

eg: I would like more news about homebrew games on the portal.

We can't make any promises on the suggestions you come up with, but we do genuinely want to hear what the community at large would like to see for a better GBAtemp. So fire away with those suggestions!


----------



## Killermech (Dec 28, 2006)

Im positive that this will never happend and they are really easy to find with a little research anyways. But it would have been cool if there was like a torrent file next to every release for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and the compability flashcart thing someone suggested is a great idea too. Like gbarl has for all their nds releases.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> Im positive that this will never happend and they are really easy to find with a little research anyways. But it would have been cool if there was like a torrent file next to every release for it


That won't happen due to the fact that it would be linking to warez.


----------



## dice (Dec 28, 2006)

how about making me an admin?*




* I can't really think of much to improve the site...


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(tehcamel @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> first and foremost i want to see a gbatemp calender with extremely hawt girls posing with the nds and flashcarts.Â considering that no hawt girls would ever do such, this is where your photoshop magic comes into play.








- Sam


----------



## sipoon (Dec 28, 2006)

i like the posts by verocity on how to use the homebrew, guides etc, and a nds rating thing

.....oh and cake...i love cake


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 28, 2006)

Game of the Month should be brought back, I swear we had it before... perhaps the game with the most user votes, then a thread on discussion etc. Also to make the site more community-based I think it would be cool to have editorials or articles of some sort? Would be cool


----------



## StingX (Dec 28, 2006)

Screenshots with DS releases like the GBA had, I love to get a peek at what games look like without having to goto 50 different ad bogged down sites.


----------



## StingX (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> Game of the Month should be brought back, I swear we had it before... perhaps the game with the most user votes, then a thread on discussion etc. Also to make the site more community-based I think it would be cool to have editorials or articles of some sort? Would be cool



Actually I used to do that with GBA releases un-officially


----------



## H8TR (Dec 28, 2006)

Reviews quicker but there isn't much you can probably do about that. The site great!


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(DirtyH @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> improve the gba/nds release list:
> make it searchable and sortable
> implement some filters
> allow to show all release on one page
> maybe option to export the list in some format (xml,cvs)


Seconded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just thinking this morning that "filter by region" would be pretty useful (Nintendo's official website list is rubbish).


----------



## Harsky (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(StingX @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> Screenshots with DS releases like the GBA had, I love to get a peek at what games look like without having to goto 50 different ad bogged down sites.


There is a reason why there is no screenshots with DS releases. The lack of a good working DS emulator as that was how the GBA screenshots were captured. I guess more tournaments on GBAtemp would be nice but it all depends on the games with WIFI ability.


----------



## StingX (Dec 28, 2006)

And how many of us have flashcarts? Why can't we simply donate images to be edited into the releases? Its a great thing to have a screenshot of gameplay


----------



## Costello (Dec 28, 2006)

all your ideas are great (except the illegal ones!) 

how about Wii tournaments?


----------



## Verocity (Dec 28, 2006)

How about when there is a game released that there are maybe icons of every card and by those icons it has a percentage, kind of like a voting, then people that try it and say it works could put a vote in for their card, that way people wouldn't have to read all the way through the post and they could know if it worked for their card or not.

And the homebrew database would be really nice, If yall need any help with anything then ask cause this stuff is alot of work.

Some people have been talking about a release list, well if its what im thinking of then there is already one, not on GBATemp but on a website...http://gbalister.emubase.de/index.en.html NDS Releases are also there.

Possibly we could provide cheats/guides to games. But if each user posted cheats seperatley it would get really long. It would be nice if we could all edit one area, and everyone post under the last person, we would just have to be trustworthy, idk bad idea I guess. Maybe another way to displaying them.

We could also have a top game of the month for each console. 

And (Im just popping out ideas now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) we could have a movie preview of the game, like when you start up to a game it says start now press button, well when you wait a little demo comes up, like when i filmed King of Fighters, we could have a area for a new release to have a video. The things we are listing the admins or administrators or what you wanna call them cant keep up with all of this. 

-The Things I would Like Most
Some of the things I would like most that where posted and that I have thought of...

-Homebrew Database
-Flash Cart Compatability Displayed by Releases
-A Calander Showing Events (maybe tournaments or when a game will be released.)
-And maybe a way to show the hottest game that is being 'bought'.

Edit: Typo


----------



## imgod22222 (Dec 28, 2006)

A homebrewers database where members can get some & something that can auto-detect if you're using the ds / wii / other browsers made for machines that are severely underpowered so Gbatemp can give the site where it requires less bandwidth and less cpu from the remote client. Also for release threads 2 show the settings for flashcarts, where a user can check which flashcart compat. they want to see under ''my controls''
WII EMOTICON!


----------



## Verocity (Dec 28, 2006)

Here's an example following the idea in my post about the Flash Carts Compatability. I think this could be done. I did a little photoshopping, but I really like it, it would be very useful. It could be very similar to this. Like as for voting you may have to click 'read' then vote, just however it works..heres the pic.


----------



## nintendofreak (Dec 28, 2006)

a download section right next to the "home reviews guides releases search" at the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whats there? Flashme, homebrew, latest batch dpg (with avi synth), moonshell etc


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Dec 28, 2006)

I like verocity's idea; when you click on one of the flash carts, it loads up in the release frame(or opens a new window) displaying the members names and the options they used, and they can add comments on there too, like if it freezes or if it lags or something.


----------



## MajinGohan (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> Here's an example following the idea in my post about the Flash Carts Compatability. I think this could be done. I did a little photoshopping, but I really like it, it would be very useful. It could be very similar to this. Like as for voting you may have to click 'read' then vote, just however it works..heres the pic.


Good idea, but won´t it be too "crowded" on the DS side with all these new cards?


----------



## tehcamel (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(StingX @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> And how many of us have flashcarts? Why can't we simply donate images to be edited into the releases? Its a great thing to have a screenshot of gameplay



if your interest in screenshots of roms try out offline list.  it auto updates your release list with new roms and screenshots of them.


----------



## Opium (Dec 28, 2006)

We're now on the verge of another year and GBAtemp has had quite a few changes this year to make the whole experience a lot better for you guys. But we can't stop there. We want to make GBAtemp the best place it can possibly be. *The GBAtemp staff would like to hear just exactly what YOU want from GBAtemp in 2007.*

What can we improve? What features would you like? What are we doing well?

eg: I would like more news about homebrew games on the portal.

We can't make any promises on the suggestions you come up with, but we do genuinely want to hear what the community at large would like to see for a better GBAtemp. So fire away with those suggestions!


----------



## THeLL (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(freemaan @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> A homebrew database (with downloads) would be cool...



Or even better.. the releases downloadable! This is the only thing that was better in the old old gbatemp


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 28, 2006)

destructobot said:


> Are you on a sugar high? You need to settle down before you break something.



just pass the taco and no one will get hurt/eaten...



JPH11200 said:


> (PS: Taco stand, not gonna happen!)



Yeah huh! just believe in magic and go buy one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









sgadzookie80 said:


> i want to see more pokemon related nudity



arent they naked already? thats why officer Jenny is always seen... she's charging them for streking!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Opium said:


> We've already started discussing some of the ideas and there looks to be a few winners in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u mean the tacos...... right?



5uck3rpunch said:


> I'd just suggest changing the name from GBATemp to something that covers all the systems we chat about here.Â I love the name but it doesn't represent well anymore.Â (Just a suggestion)



hek no man, i think a site changing their rad name wont be rad ne more... it'll be... un-rad!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









sinkhead said:


> tehcamel said:
> 
> 
> > first and foremost i want to see a gbatemp calender with extremely hawt girls posing with the nds and flashcarts.Â considering that no hawt girls would ever do such, this is where your photoshop magic comes into play.
> ...



I'm with that guy /\ /\ /\



sipoon said:


> i like the posts by verocity on how to use the homebrew, guides etc, and a nds rating thing
> 
> .....oh and cake...i love cake



*SKREW CAKE!!!!!!!!! TACOS 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























*


----------



## Akotan (Dec 28, 2006)

Hmmmm, let me see...

GBAtemp's name is OK...
DSlite/Wii graphic style is good...
Download section for homebrews is needed...
Emulator news is missing...
Tournaments should be good, not obliged thing...
Release list must improve with search and filter functions...
Friend codes in a open/close window...
Google Map-a-like function to see where members are from...


----------



## Verocity (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(MajinGohan @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Verocity @ Dec 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an example following the idea in my post about the Flash Carts Compatability. I think this could be done. I did a little photoshopping, but I really like it, it would be very useful. It could be very similar to this. Like as for voting you may have to click 'read' then vote, just however it works..heres the pic.
> ...



I should have changed RANKING to WORKS ON then people can select their card if it works, thats the idea. And I don't think it'll get crowded if it does we could hopefully make a seperate column. Or it may be on it its own column.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 28, 2006)

I really like alot of these ideas, except for the cake one (traitor!!!)

I know its not an "improvement" per se, but the yaywii icon will definately be winner.

Another vote from me for Game of the Month, but that could turn tragic quick in a bad month (Barbie vs. strawberry shortcake...)

For the NDSArms/GOnline NDS release list thingy, all I can say is...dont rush the man, he's busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll think of more things I would like to see later... tired


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Akotan @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> Hmmmm, let me see...
> 
> GBAtemp's name is OK...
> DSlite/Wii graphic style is good...
> ...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Akotan @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> Hmmmm, let me see...
> 
> GBAtemp's name is OK...
> DSlite/Wii graphic style is good...
> ...


----------



## Verocity (Dec 28, 2006)

I think an event calander would be the best. That way we could know when things would be released, when tournaments where going to happen and things like that.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 28, 2006)

ya and have release dates for Reviews and Flashcarts...


----------



## faceless (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(freemaan @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> A homebrew database (with downloads) would be cool...


BINGO!


----------



## gast (Dec 28, 2006)

Maybe it's just me.. but I find the overview on the main page a bit bad, it's just too crowded.
Perhaps the Users Online column could be removed and the Latest Discussion, Last 5 NDS and GBA Releases moved to the left side.
That would make it a bit easier on the eye I figure..
But maybe I'm just not used to the site navigation yet, each one to his own I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have a flash card for my NDS yet, but I figure once I do have one I would want a nice page for homebrew downloads.

Great reviews on the new flash cards though, they're very informative.
Just waiting for the reviews on the new Slot-1 stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keep it up!


----------



## Shinji (Dec 28, 2006)

I just thought of something that would make things a whole lot easier, it was discussed in this thread
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=40707

But changing the way that the search works...I dont know the workings of it, but it was an issue apparently.

Also I came up with something else I would like to see.  A hot tub, my room here at hotel GBATemp has had nothing but cold water for the past 2 months, who do I have to complain to to get service around here?!  hehehe


----------



## Bowser128 (Dec 28, 2006)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GBATemp just the way it is, but if you're asking for suggestions, how about screen shots for DS releases? (I know there's no 100% emulator, but surely there's screens on IGN et al. that could be used)

More importantly though, there should be a section devoted to Mthrnite's photoshoppings


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 28, 2006)

Mthrnite makes me mad he wont tell me something!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 >


----------



## StingX (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(tehcamel @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(StingX @ Dec 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > And how many of us have flashcarts? Why can't we simply donate images to be edited into the releases? Its a great thing to have a screenshot of gameplay
> ...



offline list?


----------



## HugeCock (Dec 28, 2006)

Some of the stuff mentioned above as well as 
User submitted saves
downloads for flash cart software


----------



## legendofphil (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(StingX @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> offline list?



Offlinelist is a rom renaming tool, there are many DATs for it. The GBA DAT comes with the program.


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 28, 2006)

the comments section could be linked to the actualy comments from the forum...at least it wouldn't show and empty space there, and there are some very useful information in the game comments...
but I would really want to see is the release of pirate battle on the front page T.T


----------



## Opium (Dec 28, 2006)

Lots of good ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you everyone for such a great response!

We've already started discussing backstage some of the best ideas you've come up with, we're all very excited about working on them


----------



## AOforever1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Homebrew Database and RSS feeds.
Everything else is great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Opium (Dec 28, 2006)

We're now on the verge of another year and GBAtemp has had quite a few changes this year to make the whole experience a lot better for you guys. But we can't stop there. We want to make GBAtemp the best place it can possibly be. *The GBAtemp staff would like to hear just exactly what YOU want from GBAtemp in 2007.*

What can we improve? What features would you like? What are we doing well?

eg: I would like more news about homebrew games on the portal.

We can't make any promises on the suggestions you come up with, but we do genuinely want to hear what the community at large would like to see for a better GBAtemp. So fire away with those suggestions!


----------



## ploof (Dec 28, 2006)

A solution that will solve most of everyone's request:

gbatemp.net/wiki


----------



## ploof (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(AOforever1 @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> Homebrew Database and RSS feeds.
> Everything else is great. Keep up the good work.



http://gbatemp.net/rss.php
http://gbatemp.net/rss-topics.php

edit-and a way to delete our own posts/topics or merge them.


----------



## Costello (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.gbatemp.net/rss.php -> news feed

http://www.gbatemp.net/rss-topics.php -> topics feed


----------



## trinest (Dec 28, 2006)

New Theme. I'm sick of this silver one.
Wii letters, so I can get news about homebrew sent to my wii or email.
More news.
More reviews.
More...MORE MORE


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 28, 2006)

TACOS!!!!!!!!! stands...


----------



## Akotan (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> TACOS!!!!!!!!!...!!!!!!!! stands...



Ah!!! Edit it, edit it! Your post is making this an horizontal scrolling page!


----------



## Costello (Dec 29, 2006)

yeah and calm down a bit already, this is not the testing area!

useful posts wanted here


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 29, 2006)

sorry... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how bout being able to block a members posts!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOA! kool it, right... cooooooooooooooooooooooooool it...


----------



## dice (Dec 29, 2006)

dunno if this has already been mentioned but how about doing a gbasaves and allowing members to upload their game saves onto the site


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(StingX @ Dec 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > offline list?
> ...



cant seem to find the DAT downloader... help a brotha from a notha motha probaly a different cola(color) out???


----------



## Verocity (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> dunno if this has already been mentioned but how about doing a gbasaves and allowing members to upload their game saves onto the site



Wow yeah very cool idea, someone could beat a game like Need For Speed Carbon since all the stuff is unlocked and they could share it, (this is legal right?).  Mm that would be another database, probley down the road. I think people wanna beat them theirselves though.


----------



## OrR (Dec 29, 2006)

Homebrew news & downloads would be awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And a suggestion that's not for the staff but can be realized by all members: When a new release is out, play it on your DS, record a video, put it on YouTube, post it. Would give a nice impression of the game and compensate for the lack of screenshots, even when taken by an amateur with a standard camera.

One more thing that is small but really bothers me: The topics in the lists on the frontpage NEED a direct link to the forum thread. I like being able to click the topic to display it above but many times I just do it to bring up the "Read" button. There should be enough space for a small colum to make browsing much more comfortable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(sipoon @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> i like the posts by verocity on how to use the homebrew, guides etc, and a nds rating thing
> 
> .....oh and cake...i love cake


http://gbatemp.net/pie/


----------



## Madrigal (Dec 29, 2006)

I think it should be re-named to NINtemp or NINTENtempsomething the like. The site is more about all Nintendo consoles now than just the GBA. I also like the idea of a list of currently working flashcarts on the release page.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 29, 2006)

KEEP THE NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! some one said it wasnt switching!! their dropping that for money for the taco stands!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  stay updated man! jeezzz...


----------



## Deletable_Man (Dec 29, 2006)

20% more Kirby.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> dunno if this has already been mentioned but how about doing a gbasaves and allowing members to upload their game saves onto the site



Didnt Thug used to run the GBAsaves.net/info or was it the PSP one?  That was a good site.  If they did this here, a staff member would definately have to manage the organization of it all.  I'm all for user-submitted saves though


----------



## dice (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Dec 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Dec 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > dunno if this has already been mentioned but how about doing a gbasaves and allowing members to upload their game saves onto the site
> ...


he did both, dunno what happened with gbasaves though since it was pretty active at the time


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 29, 2006)

ya like we, some helpless victim, could make patches, hack, or jazz up a game and upload it. I can "Spice up" ACWW saves!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 29, 2006)

oooh!!! oooh!!! oooh!!!
how about a recamended software/program page!!!

like some could post would they need to be done or what their looking for and people could give varified links, then with the links. GBAtemp downloads the software into an archive for further use so no more painful searching!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or they could search the program and GBAtemp could have a link to where you would download it!!! OR... GBAtemp could have a file server packed full of the varified "GOOD" software in ABC order just for this!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didnt know I could blab soooooo much.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ........ *COOL*












PS: members should be aloud to write reviews for the software or recamend it for sertain purposes or make a Pros Cons list on a special shout box or something...


----------



## HugeCock (Dec 29, 2006)

How bout make the board 18 and up? Charge .1 to make members prove they are really 18 and up. (You need to be 18 to have a CC I believe) lol I can dream can't I?


----------



## Opium (Dec 28, 2006)

We're now on the verge of another year and GBAtemp has had quite a few changes this year to make the whole experience a lot better for you guys. But we can't stop there. We want to make GBAtemp the best place it can possibly be. *The GBAtemp staff would like to hear just exactly what YOU want from GBAtemp in 2007.*

What can we improve? What features would you like? What are we doing well?

eg: I would like more news about homebrew games on the portal.

We can't make any promises on the suggestions you come up with, but we do genuinely want to hear what the community at large would like to see for a better GBAtemp. So fire away with those suggestions!


----------



## Gnat (Dec 29, 2006)

As mentioned by others:
1) NDS game screens (like in offline list)
2) Listing of nds howebrew with screens; either link to the author page or host here
3) overview of settings to patch nds roms on the various cards, probably a b*tch to maintain but searchig the answer in the game topic is often chaotic
4) rating system for nds games


----------



## Akoji (Dec 29, 2006)

Okay HugeCock , you idea is pretty stupid , im sorry for not being 18 and + but i think that i don't act like a stupid kid , and i know a lot of people here who are bellow 18 and act like civilized humans.

So then i think we should also ban people with some stupid and ''mature'' name like yours , wow hugecock , here a glass of grog for your ''matureness''  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and i second the homebrew database , and the rating system for DS games.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> How bout make the board 18 and up? Charge .1 to make members prove they are really 18 and up. (You need to be 18 to have a CC I believe) lol I can dream can't I?



hey hey hey!!! > I'm not +18, but I'm kool with the forums............ I just like tacos...


----------



## Akoji (Dec 29, 2006)

honestly i think that you should start making usefull post and stop posting about tacos , could bring you some Warn % , Costello already said that wasn't in the Test board and that he wanted some usefull post.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 29, 2006)

im just saying the 18+ rule will screw over the community...



_taco_


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 29, 2006)

Just a thought; wouldn't hosting homebrew downloads here either 
a) Piss off the developers, or 
b) Be a nightmare to keep up-to-date as apps are revised? 
Maybe I've misunderstood the suggestion, but maybe it'd be better to have the database contain just a list of homebrew apps, a description of what they do and with links to the developer's sites (meaning the downloads would be done from those sites, not directly from GBATemp and hence keeping all readmes / useful info in the same place too)


----------



## Verocity (Dec 29, 2006)

That would be nice too, but sometimes the developers site, are either really slow, or links are broken ion some cases, so we would have to mirror them, they'll probley have to 'hire' a seperate member to keep up with the Homebrew section if we are going to have one.

I just hope they do my works on idea with the different flash carts, and people can select if the game works on theirs, that would be an ideal thing and you wouldn't have to maintain it as much as a database.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 29, 2006)

thats why I'm thinking only keep track of the best of each kind of topic. like heres what I was thinkin:


[*ROM Trimmers*] - 4 matches found! (< where "ROM Trimmers" is a search box/dropbox or something


----------



## Calogero91 (Dec 29, 2006)

Make something like My GBAtemp, thats completely customizable. For example only seeing posts from sections you want to see in the homepage, just nds releases rather than GBA and, "fake" Wii releases.


----------



## Julee (Dec 29, 2006)

what GBAtemp needs is more girls. I would blame the guys here for never letting their ladies on but..who are we kidding, you guys dont have girlfriends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, the sites fine as is. Newsletter could be cool, and the homebrew section aint a bad idea.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Julee @ Dec 29 2006 said:


> what GBAtemp needs is more girls. I would blame the guys here for never letting their ladies on but..who are we kidding, you guys dont have girlfriends



hay hay hay! girls just dont find me appealing...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  who am I kidding, you girls probably dont have boyfriends, and if you do, their not really boys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I second that newzletter!


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Dec 29, 2006)

lol just what i wanted to see: the chick of my life ¿ yeah just as much gba/nds related from a till z


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 30, 2006)

when will these be taking affect?


----------



## plasmatron (Dec 30, 2006)

Have the new releaseinfos, before other sites have em. GBAtemp is sometimes 2 days behind, with the new stuff.


----------



## OrR (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Dec 29 2006 said:


> Just a thought; wouldn't hosting homebrew downloads here either
> a) Piss off the developers, or
> b) Be a nightmare to keep up-to-date as apps are revised?
> Maybe I've misunderstood the suggestion, but maybe it'd be better to have the database contain just a list of homebrew apps, a description of what they do and with links to the developer's sites (meaning the downloads would be done from those sites, not directly from GBATemp and hence keeping all readmes / useful info in the same place too)


Solution: Ask the developers and if they don't answer/don't want it, only put a link to their page (which should be included if there is a download from GBAtemp, too). Of course I haven't got a solution for the workload problem...


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Dec 30, 2006)

Been composing alot the last few months, so a music comp with a retrospective touch or theme.
Nintendo vs. Commodore, Old vs. New etc. that've made me stay a while for sure.


----------



## THeLL (Dec 30, 2006)

This is something that would definately attract some extra visitors (It was something I was seriously thinking to build a website on, just like I did with videos at www.kitvids.dl.am) : Post the settings to play a NDS rom on a certain flash card , like G6Lite: R/W, trim rom etc.. Now I always have to look up the release (takes a bit of time because you can't search very easily), and then I have to scroll through all the pages to search for someone that posted the G6 Lite settings (*IF* someone did!). 

It's still faster than trying out myself with all the roms I put on my G6 Lite, but Gbatemp could be a real help here!


----------



## Da-Huntha (Dec 30, 2006)

How about fixing it so we can start at the FIRST comment (or post) on a DS or GBA game (thus it's topic) instead the last when clicking "READ". Or combine with like "Read first - Read last".


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Dec 30, 2006)

More homebrew news, more homebrew stuff, like apps and coding blah blah.
Aaaand...more DS tournaments with Wi-Fi, and possibly Wii incorporation.


----------



## Cutman (Dec 31, 2006)

QUOTE(destructobot @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> How about giving each member an allowance of 10 exclamation points and 5 emoticons per day?




I don't really post much here, but I gotta say, this is the best rule I've heard so far.


----------



## Opium (Dec 28, 2006)

We're now on the verge of another year and GBAtemp has had quite a few changes this year to make the whole experience a lot better for you guys. But we can't stop there. We want to make GBAtemp the best place it can possibly be. *The GBAtemp staff would like to hear just exactly what YOU want from GBAtemp in 2007.*

What can we improve? What features would you like? What are we doing well?

eg: I would like more news about homebrew games on the portal.

We can't make any promises on the suggestions you come up with, but we do genuinely want to hear what the community at large would like to see for a better GBAtemp. So fire away with those suggestions!


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 1, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And coding blah blah


That would be cool, a one-stop place for everything GBA, DS, and (to come) Wii coding, along with tuts that range from "coding for newbs" to "coding for the CIA agents who secretly track our every move" in difficulty. And Source code available where applicable.

This thread is all about GBAtemp, not to make fun of singles which may include yourself. xD

This website is GBAtemp, not "my portal to the WWW" or "web site with a bunch of hawt girls and unrelated news" I'm getting sick and tired of the MyCrap and the iCult. What ever happened to God? Now its the iGod made by "Oranges." xD "Creates realities up to 10 times faster than those other guys~!"


----------



## Opium (Jan 1, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> when will these be taking affect?



Things are being worked on right now actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When they come into affect? No idea. But they're coming


----------



## Verocity (Jan 1, 2007)

People all ready asking for when its in affect, wow, demanding people, this kinda stuff takes alot of time, me being a webdesigner, I should know. Give em time.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 1, 2007)

Things are being worked on right now actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When they come into affect? No idea. But they're coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

hmmm... I'm smell another conspiracy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is that a tip? lemme do a run through and look around on the site... hmmm...



QUOTE(Verocity @ Dec 31 2006 said:


> People all ready asking for when its in affect, wow, demanding people, this kinda stuff takes alot of time, me being a webdesigner, I should know. Give em time.



welll G's man! just curios!!! >


----------



## CatScam (Jan 1, 2007)

Two things that should already be implemented.( Every other board has these why not gbatemp)
1. When looking at all new posts show mark posts you have replied to, like when in the forum. 
2. Make it possible to exclude forums from the show all new posts, like the Wii forum.

Then gbatemp would be perfect.


----------



## Qpido (Jan 1, 2007)

QUOTE(CatScam @ Jan 1 2007 said:


> Two things that should already be implemented.( Every other board has these why not gbatemp)
> 1. When looking at all new posts show mark posts you have replied to, like when in the forum.
> 2. Make it possible to exclude forums from the show all new posts, like the Wii forum.
> 
> Then gbatemp would be perfect.Â



I very much like his idea, I would like to be able exclude some forums from the Latest Discussions thing on the homepage.

You guys really care about ur members.

Q~


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Jan 1 2007 said:


> People all ready asking for when its in affect, wow, demanding people, this kinda stuff takes alot of time, me being a webdesigner, I should know. Give em time.


Affect and Effect are two very different words.

As a matter of fact, we spent two class periods in english going over this difference. ME = ANGRY!


----------

